# Cheaper canon lenses?



## AAPhotog (Dec 7, 2016)

I remember a few years ago reading about how canon was giving like 30% off of gear if you sent in an old canon product(could be old broken camera or whatever). Does canon still do this? I searched for it, but apparently couldn't figure out the right term to pull up anything in relation to what Im talking about.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 7, 2016)

It's called the Canon Loyalty Program. AFAIK, it only applies to cameras, not lenses. Apparently the discounts aren't that much, any more.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 7, 2016)

I assume you are aware of canon price watch .com. Best place to track and compare prices, including refurbished canon lenses. Their street price program usually provides the best prices on new gear.


----------



## AAPhotog (Dec 7, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> It's called the Canon Loyalty Program. AFAIK, it only applies to cameras, not lenses. Apparently the discounts aren't that much, any more.



thanks. yes indeed it was the loyalty program. shame the prices arent as low as they used to be, although I was only interested in some lenses any way.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 7, 2016)

AAPhotog said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > It's called the Canon Loyalty Program. AFAIK, it only applies to cameras, not lenses. Apparently the discounts aren't that much, any more.
> ...



If you wait for a sale, you can save 15% off the refurb prices, the loyalty program used to give as much as 20% off, but its more like 5% now. They discounted cameras, but not lenses unless bought with a camera.

I have bought some a few years back, but don't bother now.


----------

